
Show HN: Givecrew: Give back with your friends (beta in SF) - escot
https://www.givecrew.org/
======
escot
Hey HN,

Scott and Arvind here, founders of Givecrew (givecrew.org). We would love your
feedback on this app that we built for donating and volunteering with your
friends. Our goal is to democratize philanthropy by giving small money more
impact.

The central idea behind givecrew is the 'crew' – a leader, and members, who
join forces for good. Each crew has a collective fund that it can use to make
donations to organizations on givecrew. When a leader creates a crew they
chose a dollar amount that every member will pay once a month into the crew's
fund. You can donate some or all of the funds whenever you like.

Our goal is to make it super simple to get involved on a local scale by having
you team up with friends to share the work.

Any feedback is welcome, and in particular we would be interested to know: _Do
you already feel like you have a good outlet for making donations and
volunteering? Do you feel connected to your local community? If you think you
would use givecrew, would you be a member or a leader? Can you think of a
friend who would make a good leader?_

For more info you can check out:

Website About:
[https://www.givecrew.org/about](https://www.givecrew.org/about)

App store:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/givecrew/id1228488038](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/givecrew/id1228488038)

Intro blog post:
[https://blog.antipa.io/givecrew/](https://blog.antipa.io/givecrew/)

Tech notes:

    
    
      - Rails API
      - Stripe for payments
      - React native
      - TypeScript/JS

